# Spitfire PL



## v2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Spitfire TE184 flown by Polish pilot came to Poland on June 23, to Rudniki near Częstochowa. After refueling, pilot Jacek Mainka took off to Dęblin. On June 24-25, TE184 changed its colours to Polish: ZF-U, piloted among other things by Jerzy Główczewski from wing 308. The plane flew to Lublin on June 27, early morning. On its way, there was a photo session with "Orliki" - photo Adam Ginalski. This day ended in Cracow – in the 8th Base of Transport Aviation. On June 28-29, the Spitfire participated in 10th Małopolski Picnic – where it was flown by its owner Stephen Stead and Jacek Mainka – on Sunday, July 13, air show was organized in Piotrków Trybunalski within the scope of Fly Fest 2014. On July 26, TE184 piloted by Stephen Stead flew for Mrs. Jadwiga Piłsudska-Jaraczewska, over the her summer cabin. On August 3, a meeting was held before the AMC Hangar on Modlin airport. Jacek Mainka performed a “farewell fly” in colours ZF-U – since the next day, it became Czech DU-N again. On August 8, owner took the TE184 to Czech Republic. This was the end of this extraordinary project of Jacek Mainka, the arrival of Spitfire with Polish pilot to Poland, for the first time since the end of WW II.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_RMuP_ZiPw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2017)

Good one!


----------

